# Clexane in the fridge



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz
You may recall that I had many Arixtra vs Clexane questions due to osteoporosis risk and in the end the plan was to take Arixtra until positive pregnancy and then continue with Clexane. I am testing on Monday and I am hoping for a BFP!! My concern now is that when I was delivered Clexane I stored it in the fridge together with Gonal-F. Only after 2 or 3 weeks I read that Clexane should not be refrigerated. Will it still be ok to use the badge that I have? The temperature in the fridge was cold but not at freezing level.
Many thanks for your help!
Flower x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

Sorry been away for weekend and not been able to keep up in last couple of days. Hope all ok? Did you test yesterday?

All the info I can find says Clexane should be stored below 25C and not in fridge. Not sure what it means if it does go in fridge   if you would have to discard it and get fresh. Usually to be sure you would be best to get fresh supplies, if this happened in future.

Hope you're ok  
Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz
Thanks for your reply. I did test and it was negative   so I won't be using Clexane after all.
Now I must think how to proceed.
Thanks for all your good advice.
Flower x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your BFN   Take it easy hun    

Love and best wishes
Maz x


----------

